# Stripy stripes!



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Here is my latest offering from the "commercial contracts" bin:*

This customer has been hiring me exclusively for their projects for 2 years now, this is how they make the $$ as professional sports trainers:

I told nEighter to help me mark snap the lines...he did, then he left me.

thanx buddy!











I had the use of a lift (thank you electricians!) for a short amount of time to lay off the tape on both walls:










...and apply color to one of the stripes using the lift...










I was rudely interrupted by some good ole boy rental delivery and pick up d00d, so I had to break out the ole' 6'~12' blue poll to complete the other line:













Let's reveal the finished product...I *love* pulling mad lengths of blue tape!!!





















yay!


P.S. *don't bother *pointing out the crap~e *OBVIOUS* spray lines on the walls...my client willingly made the choice to "fast track" the job and forgo back rolling, I also see it, and it's ok.
Besides, I am the _last_ person to lecture about finish coat quality...

:thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TBH never paid too much attn to detail regarding the spraying.

Good job you won there, nice big area :thumbsup:

Is it a gay gym :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Is it a gay gym :jester:


I have a gay freind named Jim. The name of his company is "Well Hung Walls" :thumbup: 

When son Jake was still in HS, I would always made "funny" comments when he said he had Art or Gym today. He didn't think I was funny, oh hell, he STILL never thinks I'm funny.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OH, nice job, Wise. You're lucky to have Nathan near by to be able to help when needed.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> I have a gay freind named Jim. The name of his company is "Well Hung Walls" :thumbup:


I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice job. How many man hours was it?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nice job. How many man hours was it?



24 hours total for the white walls and stripes.

It would have been *much* less if I _didn't_ use the nEighter...

:jester:


gay gym, lol, these guys are the epitomy of Ken dolls. 
They can punch holes in 1" thick steel...I have seen this done.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> TBH never paid too much attn to detail regarding the spraying.
> 
> Good job you won there, nice big area :thumbsup:


It was hard fought, I had plenny of troubles dealing with politics (see the private forum for more details), but it's how we finish that matters most...I tell myself.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> gay gym, lol, these guys are the epitomy of Ken dolls.
> They can punch holes in 1" thick steel...I have seen this done.


Are they a match for my man Dave Whitley?

Looks too girly there for me, no sweat 'n' sawdust :no: :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Are they a match for my man Dave Whitley?
> 
> Looks too girly there for me, no sweat 'n' sawdust :no: :whistling2:


lol, no he is truly all that is man! They are more of the "Air Force academy" pretty.
I have a man crush.
They also run 2 non profit athletic facilities and have claimed lately that the NP businesses are making *more* money than the profit business...I am baffled.

When I do work in their McMansion, the lady of the house will come in and proclaim that she is going into the basement gym to run her 5 miles for the day...

......

...When she returns it looks as though a pack of wolverines have had their way with her.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

daArch said:


> OH, nice job, Wise. You're lucky to have Nathan near by to be able to help when needed.



Very true! 
He has been *invaluable* to me, while I have allowed all of his calls to go into voice mail.
Because I am a jerk irl.

:thumbup:

Someday I will be able to help him in return!

_s.o.m.e.d.aaaaaaaa.y._


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> When I do work in their McMansion, the lady of the house will come in and proclaim that she is going into the basement gym to run her 5 miles for the day...
> 
> ...When she returns it looks as though a pack of wolverines have had their way with her.


Now that sounds like a pic needs attaching, if she's nice :blink:
Sorry RCP if I sound like a perv :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> 24 hours total for the white walls and stripes.
> 
> It would have been *much* less if I _didn't_ use the nEighter...
> 
> ...




Now ask WHY he knows they can punch through 1" steel... cause he promised "favors" if he got the job then said they weren't his type after the job was done.. you still owe me from breaking you outta that fix...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Now that sounds like a pic needs attaching, if she's nice :blink:
> Sorry RCP if I sound like a perv :whistling2:


Heck, you know it takes more than that to offend me!



nEighter said:


> Now ask WHY he knows they can punch through 1" steel... cause he promised "favors" if he got the job then said they weren't his type after the job was done.. you still owe me from breaking you outta that fix...


That is *really* taking one for the team!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> It was hard fought, I had plenny of troubles dealing with politics (see the private forum for more details), but it's how we finish that matters most...I tell myself.


Just seen this post, sorry.

Private Forum?
Me thinks I'm not privvy to this said forum :notworthy:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RCP said:


> That is *really* taking one for the team!


ah.. no. It was trying to keep the lions from the.. eh.. meat? :laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

you guys are _ruining_ my stripey stripes thread!!!!!

lol.

I prolly deserve it though...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> you guys are _ruining_ my stripey stripes thread!!!!!
> 
> lol.
> 
> I prolly deserve it though...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


>


:brows:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:shifty:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

btw nEighter, I would *never* take your jerbs...heck not even a Dr. would touch your "jerbs"!


ew.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

random stuph....

What overspray?









I will MAKE it fit!
























lol!

The HACK other painter used *MY* rosin paper AND left his craptacular doors (they felt like 50 grit paper!) in my way AFTER I asked nice for him to be outta' my way come Monday morning!!










I forgot to post the other stripe:









and last but not least...nEighter, the best $2.50 hr. I ever spent on a helper!









:whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

oh yeah? Guess you owe me $5.00 then... I will ONLY TAKE CASH! :laughing:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

You never told me you had a goatee n8


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

well.. it IS my best look  

 I figured you would like my pigtails Mist..


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I figured you would like my pigtails Mist..


"Like 'em"???
I LOVE 'EM
That pic made me come over all unnecessary


----------



## Florida Painter 2 (Oct 11, 2009)

I too had a job that required straight lines. I used a laser level. The ones you see advertised to shoot a red line on a wall to hang pictures and what not.

Here is a link to the one I used. It worked great for me, however I'm not sure about a project that large. 

Here are some photo's of the bedroom I did. "Go Steelers"


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice lines FP2...and that is one HARD core fan!


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Way to use your "large" pole and keep it (the paint) within such a narrow tape line!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice looking job there FP2 on the Steelers room. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I did 10 papa john's stores about 3 yrs ago. All with a red stripe and this green tape stuff..


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice thread jack!
Nice work BTW


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

JAYJAY said:


> Way to use your "large" pole and keep it (the paint) within such a narrow tape line!:thumbsup:


And a 3/4" Purdy Colossus cover to boot! I was stressing hardcore (too lazy to ladder up and fix my oops) wishing I had not brought the 1" tape I had lying around but instead purchased proper 2"...



Optimally, having the lift for another measly 1/2 hour would have been the bee's knees.
darn rental d00dz.



ewingpainting.net said:


> Nice thread jack!
> Nice work BTW


HA! We _love_ a decent thread jack! We also love glossy black wainscoat with glossy yellow uppers!
glossy!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Florida Painter 2 said:


> I too had a job that required straight lines. I used a laser level. The ones you see advertised to shoot a red line on a wall to hang pictures and what not.
> 
> Here is a link to the one I used. It worked great for me, however I'm not sure about a project that large.
> 
> Here are some photo's of the bedroom I did. "Go Steelers"



Glad to see a J-Ville Painter on here. Thats where I was born and raised. My Great Grandpa started the family paint business there back in 1902. What side of town was that on or what gated community?


----------

